# Blind Dogs...Just want to have fun.



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

These two short videos are of Boo Boo playing with Yogi in the summer of 2009 Boo Boo has PRA and has been blind since just after 3yrs old in this video he is 12 plus years old. Boo Boo does not play this hard anymore but that is due to his intervertebral disc problems not the fact that he is blind. Our pets are truely amazing. To get the news that your pet may be blind is heartbreaking but they do have a bright happy future. As you can see nothing much stops my little land shark. Also Boo Boo never growled or snapped at the puppy even when he had enough.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't tell who the blind dog is which I guess show how well he copes.

Which one is Boo Boo?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Debbie, Boo Boo is the red dog he is a Lhasa Apso, notice how he trys to judge the distance to jump on the couch, he pops up several times and when he jumps he often lands on one of the other dogs.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I had the same question as to which was which. I really couldn't tell, so Boo Boo does quite well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff love it. Thanks for sharing Robbie.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow. I'm with everyone else. In the first video it is hard to tell which one can't see. Animals are amazing in thier ability to cope with pretty much whatever life throws at them. We humans could learn a thing or two from them.
Thank you for sharing the videos.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks for posting this!! He does really great.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

These are great to see.....that is inspiration for Kathleen and Holly......:clap2:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irishnproud2b said:


> Fantastic! Thanks for posting this!! He does really great.


you've got a coach in Robbie.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> you've got a coach in Robbie.


Yes, I sure do  I am very grateful.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irishnproud2b said:


> Yes, I sure do  I am very grateful.


Hi Kathleen, I received a letter and info from a trainer that specializes in blind dogs. I tried to send it privately to you but the forum system says it's too long. If you want me to send it to you privately (outside the forum) email me privately at [email protected] Very good article if anyone else is interested , feel free as well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aww Robbie, these are great videos. Dogs are amazing at figuring out how to live life to the fullest no matter what.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Hi Kathleen, I received a letter and info from a trainer that specializes in blind dogs. I tried to send it privately to you but the forum system says it's too long. If you want me to send it to you privately (outside the forum) email me privately at [email protected] Very good article if anyone else is interested , feel free as well.


Dave - thanks so much for the letter. Lots of wonderful information. I see from it that Holly and I are still in the grieving and depressed state. I will be ok in a short while because I would do anything for her. If she needs a strong and confident mommy to help her be happy again, that's what she'll get. You know, I just retired June 21st as a Special Education Coordinator (and before that a special ed teacher.) Now I have a special needs "child" of my own to care for. And with all the unbelievable love and support from everyone here, I know eventually we'll be fine. Now we just need to wait to see if she also has Cushing's. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

Great dog! The dog is a great example of living for both the healthy and disabled. Good job!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great attitude Kathleen. Lucky dog to have you.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathleen, I know you are stong it is a big step to share this kind of thing. It is normal and healthy to grieve. Boo Boo uses his nose and ears to get in to all kinds of trouble. Since the videos were from two years ago, here is a picture of Boo Boo being naughty tonight, one of his favorite habits. Something to look forward to LOL. Thinking of you and Holly.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

So cute! I can't wait! Right now, Holly is still angry (biting and throwing things) and depressed. It's like a thief came in the night and took her sight. She wants it back. Thanks for the support.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Aw, poor Holly. I hope in time she'll get adjusted and with your gentle guidance and love become more peaceful . I'm so glad Robbie is there for you, as well as all the others.
Have you heard about the Cushings?


----------

